#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] BLOODY ROAR ~ 獸人王 ~ 1

## 雷德托爾

LAG一個禮拜了

不過還是貼一下 今天剛入手

BLOODY ROAR ~ 獸人王 ~ 1
獸人格鬥改編的漫畫版

作者：丸山巴央 
出版社：長鴻出版社 
出版日期：2009年03月18日 
語言：繁體中文 

內容簡介:
擁有變身野獸「獸化能力」的人，他們被稱為「獸人」。
女高中生真白被捲入一樁怪物事件，好朋友阿秋和其他同學被變成了即席獸人 !!
而她自己也是與生俱來的兔型「自然發生獸人」 !?
她還遇到了一位伙伴，狼型「自然發生獸人」月神雄牙，
兩個人將面臨一連串危險的「獸人」事件……!? 


捏個封面和內容~

男主角是狼人 女主角是兔子獸人喔~

----------


## 鴻虎

!!!  這本不是......漫畫版的獸人格鬥嗎~~~~~~~(被打
沒想到有出版社代理了阿
感動阿~~~~~~~
不過主角跟電玩裡頭的不太一樣
男主角是由獸人格鬥EX裡面的隱藏人物 Fang所擔綱  沒記錯的話啦
獸化後的上衣背後的布料會莫名的往上翹   (謎:這算重點嗎?(被毆
可惜不是Yugo   雖然比較想要看Long 還是Shenlong當主角  (私心很大(被打
期待代理能夠好好代完這部漫畫阿~~~
大部分男獸人都很壯阿~~~~~~這是賣點
還有   不知道獸化後被打回人型時  之前破掉的衣服會以什麼方式出現(被拖走

----------


## tsume

喔喔喔喔喔!!!!!(大熱血
BR官網有這漫畫的資料
想不到竟然有代理!!!




> 男主角是由獸人格鬥EX裡面的隱藏人物 Fang所擔綱 沒記錯的話啦 
> 獸化後的上衣背後的布料會莫名的往上翹 (謎:這算重點嗎?(被毆


是FANG沒錯
跟YUGO一樣很萌呀XDDD~~(炸
沒錯!!上翹的背心是大賣點!!!(炸炸

阿阿阿~~~
好想看呀!!!!!
是在哪裏買的@@?!

----------


## 小劍

這一本在下這幾天也入手了，
原本是想要網路買，
但後來在墊腳石看到就先買了，
不過說實話，
長鴻的書真的是太難買了~~~

----------


## 幻影紅虎

bloody road獸人格鬥還有出漫畫版~
前幾天已經看過了
謝謝通知~

----------


## 洛肯

小獸是在3月21號在腐女開的漫畫(書)店裡無意間看到的
小獸跟那裡的老闆跟店員很熟很熟
當時店員看到就說
"老闆快看!!!弟弟的尾巴在搖了~"(當時是真的很性奮)
老實講畫風小獸還能接受(小獸是走唯美路線的)
劇情不錯
不過小獸現在養成每天都要看的習慣了(好感動)

----------


## 狼佐

喔喔喔喔喔喔喔喔!!!是獸人格鬥的漫畫!!!!!!!!(熱血)

雖然名字有點蠢

看起來還不錯呢ˇˇˇ我也好想變成狼型的自然發生獸人唷QAO

畫風還不錯ˇ看的出來是獸人格鬥的角色，雖然比起遊戲它還可以在更精緻

不過獸人漫畫已經不多了，有就已經無可挑剔了XD

----------


## 陳中平

我也好想看喔，只可惜我怎麼找都找不到，不知道有沒有人可以告訴我那本漫畫可以在那裡找到，或是能放上來讓大家分享，如果有的話我會非常感謝的  :Surprised:

----------


## REACH

前天在基隆微學館看到

畫風不錯呢=)

有空再去看XD

----------


## Mist

我也有買
獸人的畫法合我的味
不知道是改編哪一代
我只碰過第四代而已
但是一直玩不上手就放著生灰塵了
不知道哪裡可以找到所有的詳細故事

----------


## 漣漪月影

我從博客來訂到嚕~
話說那裡只有4本庫存...(被我定走變3本！？)
男主角超帥的說>///<
但我還是很在意男主角變回來時，
長袖何時長回來的...
呵呵~

----------


## 巴薩查

這本禮拜一的時候從租書店租回來看了
現在考慮到底要不要去7-11拿更早以前訂到的BR

不捏劇情
純以內容與感覺來評論

BR是本偏少年向的漫畫
畫風很軟
日本少男少女風格
真白那大的可怕的眼睛好恐怖
尤其變兔耳妹的時候更囧
喜歡鋼硬派的可能會很不習慣這種畫風

而喜愛劇情的獸的話
那這本去租書店或者找朋友借來看就好
劇情有點軟= ="
不像狼紋那樣有吸引你一直看下去的慾望
看的好無力
甚至比DMC還差

但是買來學習怎畫獸人的話
那這本到還不錯
純獸人跟半獸人的動作都不一樣
純獸人比較有動物的味道

超簡單讀書心得
以上!!?

----------


## sanari

第二集也是最後一集於下週一4/6出版
有想要先買來看的人可以先去找找到
有些漫畫屋或書店會先偷跑

第二集的簡介



> 牙從獸面男那裡得到可以讓敵人解除「獸化」的「粗暴者的魔銀」，
> 但是好不容易收集到的「神的肉片」爪、尾，卻被敵人拿走了 !!
> 葉芝利用全部的「神的肉片」，變身成古代的暗黑獸神「大顎真神」，
> 甚至還吃了獸人「白虎」和「玄武」增強力量 !!
> 面對如此危險的敵人，牙和真白能否打敗他拯救全世界呢 !?


有點覺得劇情變太多了

----------


## 幻影紅虎

獸人王真的只有兩集
內容還要待看
未免太少了
獸人格鬥的人物很多
我還以為會一一介紹耶~
如果要知道獸人格鬥的內容
還是買一本電玩密集吧~

----------


## 藍颯斯

第二集已經上架咯~~

不過我是用租的..已經環回去咯(死)

沒辦法PO圖給大家看

這本有四聖獸呢!!(白虎好帥(?)

真的感覺第二集就沒有咯

但是他最後一集是"外傳"

感覺仍然有接下去的可能性(?)

兩隻狼!!大好!!(轉圈 ~~

----------


## 極地尋找

這個也是有看過啦~(表紙)

本來還說想買的

但不太清楚劇情,又不清楚作者畫風......

所以就沒買下來囉~(死
畢竟"獸人"王怎給我跳2個人類出來呀!?
有獸(人)可以,大約解一下劇情嗎?

感謝喔

----------


## 阿翔

剛從台北回來，
兩本「寶貝」也入爪了~*（轉圈圈）*
第二集的其中一頁，
說明了狼和兔子擁抱是有可能的，*（？）*
好溫馨好溫馨啊XDD
白虎要是沒有了後面的辮子，
和不要跟那些人類同流合污的話，
會更帥更好的…
不過還好他最後也是當回「好虎」啦！
*（翔媽：你害我和你在N日的N間書店中找了N個小時…）*

----------


## 幻影紅虎

原作也是狼兔戀嗎?
還有白虎和黑貓的關係
沒搞清楚
白虎很帥氣耶~

----------


## 狂龍

聽起來很好看耶~
來去看看附近書店有沒有
感謝幫小獸找到打發時間的東西~~  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mist

看完第二集後覺得有些失望
一下子就結束
感覺太草率了
不知道有沒有人可以推薦其他的獸漫?

----------


## 幻影紅虎

事實上結尾很充忙
一下跳入主題
我還以為會把每一隻獸人出場一遍
草草收尾

----------


## 鴻虎

啥!?   才兩集......
看來  好像有獸人當主角的  都短短時間就結束了......
想看全部角色出場的機會也沒了
唉  還是改天玩獸人格鬥時在慢慢看吧

----------


## a70701111

看完之後，對於只有兩本的事情是挺介意的。
到後面完全是跑劇情阿，連四神出場的次數也變少，尤其是青龍那位，出場的次數超少的阿！！
反而是白虎比較多XD
(還是希望能多畫一些阿)

----------


## 神之貓

好想看這個漫畫 可是不知道找不找的到
看到遊戲內容 好像獸人格鬥喔 不過 因該很好看

----------


## 班

封面初入眼簾~女主角好像kula"
此書記憶透露尚未登錄

由其第二頁狼體風格斷定吸力程度尚可
被自家寵壞的不幸結論

----------

